

The web needs a new textarea - pothibo
http://pothibo.com/2015/1/the-web-needs-a-new-textarea

======
bhhaskin
I was taught that it is a bad idea to override native controls. That being
said, in the "modern web" it is getting harder and harder not to modify at
least some aspect of native form controls.

